# BACON BACON BACON (grease)



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I have bacon 2-3 times a week for breakfast, so I have a steady supply of bacon grease on hand. So 1-2 times a week I pour about an 1/8th of a cup of the bacon grease on the dog's food (Solid Gold, Wolfking). Aside from the potential carcenogenic attributes of BCBs (burnt cruncy bits) is there any real harm in this? My dog is very active, is the proper weight and man alive does he ever get all "happy feet" when he smells the bacon. It's also very cute how he pushes the food bowl all over the kitchen licking it oh-so clean on the bacon grease days.


----------



## fightin14 (Feb 18, 2010)

I am not going to lie ECCO gets a little bacon grease every once and a while. I don't give her more than 1OZ. She gets it about once a week.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

uh oh.. I hope there aren't problems... I just let mine have a bit of the "pig juice" today!

I can tell you that too much is not good as some dogs can develop pancreatitis from high fat intake.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

If bacon was bad for dogs, all mine would be dead by now.. oh wait.. they are lol, but not from the bacon grease and the other stuff my hubs used to mix up for them. Only Pepper was straight kibble, not sure why but I was always nervous about feeding him ppl food. Might have stemmed from the fact that he was the biggest food beggar EVER!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Our GSD growing up got bacon grease on her food everytime we ate bacon and loved it, she lived to a very ripe old age  We have given it to Baya a few times when she was still on kibble and she loved it too. With anything to much is a bad thing but it doesn't sound like hes getting to much to me!


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

I've never had a dog that doesn't get grease.

I don't eat bacon any more though, so now it's just very occasional sausage grease, and drippings from baked chicken and such.

I actually did buy one pack of bacon just to cook up for the dogs.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Everything in moderation!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I agree - moderation  Mine loves bacon and bacon grease too


----------

